# proof of funds ???



## pidge660 (May 4, 2009)

Hi is there a minimum amount of time i need to have proof of funds in my account before i move?

Do i show them at airport or do i send them in with my papers?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

pidge660 said:


> Hi is there a minimum amount of time i need to have proof of funds in my account before i move?
> 
> Do i show them at airport or do i send them in with my papers?


Given your previous thread and my replies the proof is only required when you make the application. If this is done from within Canada then you would provide the Government with a Certificate of Balance from your UK bank.


----------

